# question about ADBA paperwork.....



## syn (May 5, 2008)

I got a son off a breeding between Wycan and Lady Day. I have an ADBA certificate for him but thats it and the guy I got him from never sent it off to get the paperwork. The dog is a GREAT dog, my friend is just having hard times. Can I still send the certificate in and get the paperwork? I also checked pedigree online to see if I could find the breeding, but it wasn't there, could that be because none of the pups from that litter were ever registered?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean ADBA certificate.

Is it his puppy paperwork? Does it say Pup A (or something like that) on the front and have a thing on the back for you to fill out and send in? If yes that is his paperwork that the breeder sent off for.

If no I"m not really sure what an ADBA certificate means.

The pedigrees for the dogs will only be online if someone put them there. THey are not automaticly posted by the ADBA or any other registery usually owners/breeders put them there.


----------



## syn (May 5, 2008)

yeah. It has the letter "B" in the registered name space


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Usually a pup certificate is what you get when the litter is registered. Fromw the ADBA they look like this.









Breeder signs the back you fill in the rest, of what you are naming the dog, your name, address ect. Select what papers you want to order and then register her. You send whatever money is marked for what you are ordering.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

THAT is your puppy paperwork. Fill out the back, send it in with your money and you'll get your puppies papers in your name with whatever registered name you pick


----------



## syn (May 5, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> The pedigrees for the dogs will only be online if someone put them there. THey are not automaticly posted by the ADBA or any other registery usually owners/breeders put them there.


So the breeding under Wycan's offsprings list will only be there if it was added by the actual breeders?


----------



## syn (May 5, 2008)

When I got him though, he was 18 mths., is it to late to send the paperwork in?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No thats not to late I just registered my 4 year old lmao!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

syn said:


> So the breeding under Wycan's offsprings list will only be there if it was added by the actual breeders?


Or whoever enter it depending on what site you are looking on. If you are using online pedigrees anyone can enter it.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol I just sent in Bombers paperwork he is 7 lol. Its never too late!

Yeah so when you get your paperwork on him, You can put his pedigree online if you want  

I did with my dogs.


----------



## syn (May 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the information. I got a grand daughter off of Heartbreak and my kennel partners and I are planning a breeding to her but I dont wanna do it until I know way more about breeding.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Or until there is a purpose to the breeding 

IE-Great weight pull or conformation dog.
Do you plan on showing these dogs?

We are always here to help and educate.


----------



## syn (May 5, 2008)

maybe one day. I'm still learning about the show scene.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its a BLAST


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yea i wait until u know ur dog, and see if she has the potenital to be a good dog to breed  but so far, i wiould get that paperwork in, and hit up some shows and check them out congrats no the new pup


----------



## syn (May 5, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> yea i wait until u know ur dog, and see if she has the potenital to be a good dog to breed  but so far, i wiould get that paperwork in, and hit up some shows and check them out congrats no the new pup


That is the name of the game!!!!!!!! Watching & waiting!!!!!!!


----------

